# Fuente con cargas conmutables



## manque (Sep 13, 2006)

Saludos a todos. Aprovechando el expertice de los colegas, quisiera plantear lo sgte: Tengo una fuente estabilizada en 12 volts / 20 amperes . Tengo que alimentar 12 cargas pero una a la vez o sea conmutandolas . Las cargas son radios de auto por lo que son puramente resistivas .Gracias de antemano.


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

manque dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos. Aprovechando el expertice de los colegas, quisiera plantear lo sgte: Tengo una fuente estabilizada en 12 volts / 20 amperes . Tengo que alimentar 12 cargas pero una a la vez o sea conmutandolas . Las cargas son radios de auto por lo que son puramente resistivas .Gracias de antemano.



Pues, yo que tu usaría Relés o bien transistores TIP, todo manejado por un microcontrolador.


Saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 13, 2006)

Respecto al uso de relés, me parece bastante correcto. Tambien puedes usar MOSFET (tienen menor caida de tensión, menor disipación de potencia que los BJT).
Un parámetro que deberás tener en cuenta es la regulación dinámica de la fuente, es decir, una vez encendida, como reacciona la fuente (en tiempo) desde que se le aplica una carga del 10% admitido hasta el 90%. Es decir, si pasas de casi no tener carga a hacer que la fuente vaya casi a tope, esto es la respuesta de la fuente.
Otra cosa, si en los bornes del relé no hay la misma tensión, se producirá una chispa ya que los condensadores del autoradio están descargados, esto se puede mejorar con una resistencia de potencia y un sensador de tensión, pero es mucho rollo y costoso.

No creo que haya problema con los relés.
Otra cosa, si puedes regular la fuente a 12,8V mejor todavía, ya que necesitas un pelín menos de corriente y seguramente los autoradios trabajen mejor. La tensión nominal de una batería de coche en reposo es 12,8 (13,2 si está al 100%).

Si usas un micro, que tenga tantos pines en puertos como relés vayas a usar. Si el micro no tiene potencia para abrirlos y cerrarlos, actua sobre un bjt y pon el relé en el colector.

Saludos.


----------



## manque (Sep 13, 2006)

Si habia pensado en reles pero la forma de comandarlos y las concecuencias del accionamiento eran mi mayor duda . Mi idea era un diseño con un set de 12 reles y comandarlos con un multiplexor secuencial pero tenia la duda con el pulso de accionamiento  cuestion que contesto antonio con el bjt y la idea de los transistores tip tambien son factibles .

Gracias  por la información .


----------



## manque (Sep 13, 2006)

Acabo de probar otra solucion .La verdad estaba buscando el circuito multiplexor y me encontre  con este conmutador . Implemente el circuito adjunto y funciona . El problema es que pierdo el 50% de volumen en la salida . Tengo la duda que si lo alimento con una fuente dual (fuente que tendria que implementar) como se sugiere abajo en el diagrama ¿tendre mas ganancia en la salida ?


----------



## manque (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry , veo que  la calidad de la foto es muy mala. Mejor les doy la direccion donde encontre el circuito:

http://mural.uv.es/isaso/Espace/C5.htm


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 14, 2006)

Pero quieres multiplexar sonido o alimentación?
Con ese circuito concentras varias entradas de audio en un solo canal, pero ¿era lo que querias hacer? 
Supongo que este circuito te vale para meter una sola señal de audio y enviarla a lo que el circuito llama entradas, que en tu caso serían equipos de coche, pero tambien puedes enviar la misma señal de audio, por un par de cables a todos en paralelo y conmutar la alimentación ya que solo usando el circuito que has mostrado tendrás que alimentar todos los aparatos.

Saludos.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah, se me olvidaba.

Por supuesto que necesitas alimentación simetrica ya que estás trabajando con una señal bipolar.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 14, 2006)

Pues la idea de los mosfet no descartable ya que actualmente son mas baratos y te aguantas mira el irf740 y te ahorras problemas al activarlos.
Para encenderlos uno a uno el 4017 es el chip de las luces del coche fantastico y es muy cheap.

para el audio puedes usar los 
4066  cuatro interruptores analoguicos
4051  1 conmutados de 8 posiciones
4052  1 comutador estereo
4053  3 conmutadores

Me parece que esas resistencias que han puesto no son necesarias.
El 4024 han puesto salidas Q4 a Q7 eso no mequadra.
El 555 para los rebotes , con un pulsador de efecto click y una red RC lo mismo bastarian.


----------



## manque (Sep 14, 2006)

Pues la idea original es poder elegir entre las 12 audiocar y 10 pares de parlantes . Se me ocurrio lo de conmutar la alimentacion para elegir las radios y con un circuito demultiplexor conmutar los parlantes . Lo de cambiar a fuente dual ya lo probe y obtengo un poco mas de la ganancia original de sonido pero no toda , osea hay que implementar un amplificador. Estoy en esta etapa. Les informaciónrmo para que esten al tanto.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 14, 2006)

Si le cortas la alimentacion a un audiocar, al volver a encenderlo te pide código entre otras desavenencias, osea que asumo que quedan siempre los 12 audiocar prendidos.
Entonces las 12 salidas se conectan conmutadas a un nodo común de donde parten los 10 pares que van a los parlantes.
Ojo que hay que hacerlo por pares porque muchos audiocar hoy en día usan salida diferencial y no masa común.
El parlante es un inductor:
No veo problema en conmutar los parlantes.
Al conmutar audiocars al mismo parlante, hay que tener en cuenta si la diferencia de volumen entre uno y otro quedase cargada en en el inductor y la recibe el siguiente.


----------



## manque (Sep 14, 2006)

Uf , no habia considerado lo del encendido con codigo , y es que habia probado con radios baratas . Entonces Nilfred tienes razon , debo tener las 12 audiocars en ON y diseñar un circuito  que me permita elegir entre sus correspondientes salidas y acoplarlo al circuito demultiplexor que me permite elegir el par de parlantes.O sea necesito un multiplexor de 12 canales stereo y conectarlo a mi demultiplexor de 12 canales. El 4052 es un multiplexor de 4 canales duales ¿Habra una version de 12 canales duales? . Voy a investigar. Esto se pone bueno.


----------

